# My D.O.G. haircut technique



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So as promised, I photo documented the way I cut Pablo's hair. I hope the pics are self-explanatory. 
After parting the body hair as shown, I tried to point out that I hold the hair perpendicular to his body and cut it. I use this technique all along down on the side of the legs too.
I do quite a bit of contour cutting for a couple of days cause I always miss some spots here and there.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

more


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Body contour


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leg contour


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I hold the head at this angle intentionally to get the right face contour when the head's in a normal position


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

And lastly the rest of his face cut. I realize I had also cut the top of his head. I forgot to take a pic of how I did that. It's basically the same principle: hold the hair upwards, perpendicular to the head and cut it in a straight line. Do that from different angles, i.e. one time part the hair aligned with the back line, then again part the same hair piece perpendicular to the back line. This way it won't look chopped. Hope I'm making sense here...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, these are very good to show how you do it! Thanks! And, Pablo is such a GOOD Boy!! What a super model!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maryam...you are a natural...wow. Great pictures to show the vertical cut. I love cutting people hair but most dogs are not as easy. Pablo looks like he is sooo sweet to stay standing and still. Give that cutie a hug from me.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad it's understandable ladies. Pablo is a total sweetheart (sometimes, hehe). Once he figured I'm not REALLY cutting his hair, he didn't mind being patient. He knows he gets rewarded afterward.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Maryam! I can't believe how Pablo is sitting there so patiently! Abby would be wiggling around trying to find an escape route! It always looks so simple when someone else does it but when I pick up the scissors I freeze........lol


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Can you come over?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Seeing Pablo sit there so patiently makes me realize I have naughty dogs !! Great job Maryam...good boy Pablo.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! If only Dexter was that easy.......................Pablo is so good! 

How old is Pablo?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Everyone, thank you. Pablo sitting there this patiently is not a coincidence. I've been manipulating this dog on a daily basis since we got him at 9 weeks. If only you knew the tachycardia and sweating outbursts he has caused both of us during grooming to get to this point...sheesh. I even drank some calming tea, put on short clothing, and yanked up the AC before cutting sessions, just so I could stay calm with this panting, wiggling dog, LOL. I used to try and cut his hair on top of the washer on a tabletop grooming table, it took me 4 hours the first time and we were both exhausted and unhappy. 
Now I just sit on the floor with a jar of treats nearby and cut and treat. Took me 45 min. for the initial cut and maybe 20 min. for several adjustment cuts here and there over 2 days. 
BTW, the fact that he sits is great for picture taking purposes, not so much when you're trying to cut his hair. So that's another thing we have to work on...

Dawna, depends on where you live 

Linda, he just turned 2.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What a good little boy Pablo is! I love his new cut, you did a great job Maryam.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maryam,
Thanks for sharing. You did such a great job.

I would like to schedule appointments for Bella, Fred, and Scudder. What is the cost? Do I get a forum discount?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a great idea to document this with pics - thanks. I'm gonna bookmark this thread because I love his haircut!
Gina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Maryam, great tutorial, wonderful pictures, Pablo is so pretty and looks like a very good boy getting his hair cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Everyone, thank you. Pablo sitting there this patiently is not a coincidence. I've been manipulating this dog on a daily basis since we got him at 9 weeks. If only you know the tachycardia and sweating outbursts he has caused both of us during grooming to get to this point...sheesh. I even drank some calming tea, put on short clothing, and yanked up the AC before cutting sessions, just so I could stay calm with this panting, wiggling dog, LOL. I used to try and cut his hair on top of the washer on a tabletop grooming table, it took me 4 hours the first time and we were both exhausted and unhappy.
> Now I just sit on the floor with a jar of treats nearby and cut and treat. Took me 45 min. for the initial cut and maybe 20 min. for several adjustment cuts here and there over 2 days.
> BTW, the fact that he sits is great for picture taking purposes, not so much when you're trying to cut his hair. So that's another thing we have to work on...
> 
> ...


Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....I could of written this! You sound just like me when I attempted to groom Dexter for the first several times!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I admire all of you who do your own grooming! I tried trimming Toby's butt, and it looked horrible. I will never try a full body groom! Maryam~ yours look awesome!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Are those special haircutting scissors?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Are those special haircutting scissors?


Yes, Sally. My friend got me those back in Berlin for my own hair. I started using them on Pablo and it turned into my doggie hair scissors. They're pretty sharp!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful cut and instructions Maryam! Thank you so much for sharing those! That's crazy how nicely Pablo stands for you. Good boy Pablo!

I can get threw the bodies okay, if I spend enough time, a LOT more than 45 minutes, but I just keep struggling with their faces. The bangs, the nose area, the eyebrows, I just don't feel like I can get them right.

BTW, I LOVE your latest signature picture!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice instructions and photos, Maryam! Thank you for sharing that. I also trim the dogs' hair myself and do the same as you with Sammy. His hair is much like Pablo's - silky with just a bit of a wave. Because of the way it falls, cutting like you do makes it look much neater.

Ricky's hair is becoming silkier as well, but he has a ton of it. I used to be able to cut here and there, all choppy, and it would look just fine! lol 

Good boy, Pablo. You're very handsome!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Gosh, do you know how many people would think we are crazy? Teee Heee. I had to laugh at the "I continue to contour for a couple of days" Maryam, because I do that even if they have been to the groomers... I started my grooming yesterday by just cutting the fur around the pads of the feet...but then I noticed Cash had a big butt and his tail was dragging on the floor... and then I noticed Jasper's neck area had a few out place tufts...oh and while I am doing this I might as well clean up the sanitary areas... well you understand. YOU people are the only people who understand!!! LOL. (as well as understanding the pain in full bath and brush yesterday...rain today.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Missy hahahaha! indeed!!

Maryam, wunderbar!
Well done and excellent that you took the time to show! It's basically the same way I cut Sierra and Baileys. Except that I don't hold strains of hair, I simply cut down freely, contouring in a sense. I find if I hold and cut strains of hair the way you showed, it becomes to choppy.

The beard I don't contour, I cut perpendicular there too.

Well done, I'm sure it was very useful for many here!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Maryam this is such a great thread - thank you! It is very helpful and so great to see how to trim things properly. I feel more confident now, thank you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, the other thing I am amazed at is how shiny and silky Pablo is...what is your secret?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

> Maryam, the other thing I am amazed at is how shiny and *silky* Pablo is...what is your secret?


Missy,

Pablo is a Havana SILK dog.. lol.. Like seriosuly... not even joking or trying to be a pain in the ass...

And by the way Maryam, your new little guy is sooooo cute!

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, my oh so silky Pablo is silky for several reasons:
1. his genes
2. since I use EQyss products, he's been silky from the 3rd application on
3. the flash really adds to the silky effect. When you see him in person you may not notice the silkiness right away because his top coat is a mess from all the rubbing on carpet.

Ryan, Chuy's cuteness is killing me. I just filmed him and am uploading a current clip and will post it in the D.O.G. thread.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

All you lovely ladies posting nice comments: *thank you* for that. I'm really glad to share the little I know in an understandable manner.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was afraid you would say genes and eqyss...one I can't do nothing about and the other I believe I am allergic too. but just in case I am not, which products do you use? I used the survival once and Jasper was oh so shiny.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I use the premier shampoo, premier conditioner, avocado mist, and survivor. I dilute the shampoo, wash them twice, the second time I leave it in and add the conditioner on top. Wash it all off after 1-2 min., towel dry them quickly and spray the avocado mist on. Wrap them up in a couple of big towels and we rest for 45-60min. Then I let them air dry and add a quarter size amount of the survivor gel on the entire body once dry. Voila. They stay pretty awesome for 10-14 days.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Maryam, thanks so much! I've been off the forum for a bit, traveling (with Brody), and have been struggling with my attempts at trimming him between groomings - your tutorial will really help - and Pablo is a STAR!

PS - I love the name Chuy - Brody came soooo close to being Chuy, but we were sure everyone would think he was Chewy instead- - -it's still DH's favorite name!


----------

